
Show HN: Opal implementation of a simple server with Express and Socket.io - sebyx07
https://github.com/sebyx07/opal-express-socketio
======
anonytrary
For anyone else who had no idea what this was, opal[0] is a ruby-to-js
transpiler, and AFAIK this is just an example of it being used to make a hello
world app.

[0] [https://github.com/opal/opal](https://github.com/opal/opal)

------
mscasts
Looks cool and all, but what are the benefits of using this over say normal
js? I guess if you want to use other libraries, you still need to include them
somehow in the build step or can opal take care of that as well?

~~~
anonytrary
I would guess this is for people who know Ruby, and for some reason need a
Node.js stack but don't want to bother learning Node.js.

